# Skyward Sword: Game-breaking bug



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2011)

[/center]




*Nintendo has acknowledged the existence of a game-breaking bug in Zelda: Skyward Sword and offered a workaround.*





According to an email sent to affected players and reprinted on Zelda Informer, the issue results in being unable to progress in the Song of the Hero quest.


If the game has been saved after completing a certain sequence of events, it will no longer be possible to proceed using that save file, meaning players have to start over or revert to an earlier save to continue.

The situation is caused by performing the following sequence of events during the Song of the Hero quest. Beware of spoilers:



Spoiler



_1. At the beginning of the quest, go to Lanayru Desert to retrieve the song of the Thunder Dragon._

_2. In the Lanayru Mine, speak with Golo the Goron._

_3. Complete the Thunder Dragon's event, and receive his song._

_4. Before heading to the forest or volcano regions, speak with Golo in the mine again._

_5. At this point, the forest and volcano events will no longer occur, making it impossible to continue._

_Solutions:_

_This issue WILL NOT OCCUR if the Fire and Water Dragon songs have already been collected before collecting the Thunder Dragon's song. Talking to Golo in the Lanayru Caves will also NOT trigger this issue._

_If the game has been saved after completing the sequence of events, it will no longer be possible to proceed through the game on that save file. The only options at that point are to either start the game over or to use an earlier save file to continue._

_â€‹_




_I wish I had a better answer, but I'm afraid there currently is no other fix available. I can assure, however, that we are documenting all feedback we receive on this issue. Thank you for your patience and support._

Source

Well shit. This would ruin my day.


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Dec 6, 2011)

I've made the exactly this sequence of events but haven't talked with Golo... I don't think many people will be unlucky to trigger this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sure there are only a small select few who would have this problem as this event seems to involve a very specific set of instructions that must be followed in order for it to happen. Now there will be a plethora of people who will perform this glitch so they can bitch at Nintendo.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 6, 2011)

srly again?
you would think they learned after twilight princess


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 6, 2011)

This is actually a much bigger issue than the Twilight Princess or Super Paper Mario bugs, unlike simply saving and quitting in a specific room during a certain event, if you chose to do a part of the game in a certain sequence, you're screwed.
Basically you have to do three quests in any order you like, but doing the third quest first can lead to problems.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 6, 2011)

that would be awesome if the goron installed the hbc by accident.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 6, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> srly again?
> you would think they learned after twilight princess


What was wrong with TP?


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 6, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> srly again?
> you would think they learned after twilight princess


and
Metroid: Other M, it also had game-breaking bug

with, the locked door bug



impizkit said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > srly again?
> ...



the cannon room. bug


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> This is actually a much bigger issue than the Twilight Princess or Super Paper Mario bugs, unlike simply saving and quitting in a specific room during a certain event, if you chose to do a part of the game in a certain sequence, you're screwed.
> Basically you have to do three quests in any order you like, but doing the third quest first can lead to problems.


It's not even that game breaking. You literally have to follow a very specific sequence in order to trigger this glitch. You CAN do it in any order you want, you just shouldn't talk to Golo which in no way is required.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 6, 2011)

impizkit said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > srly again?
> ...


there is a game breaking glitch at the cannon part
http://www.destructoid.com/twilight-princess-glitch-revealed-28161.phtml


----------



## impizkit (Dec 6, 2011)

Ryupower said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > srly again?
> ...


I only have the gc version. Is it in there as well?


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

This would be better to put in the OP because it doesn't have any (or just minor) spoilers.We have been made aware of the issue that results in being unable to progress in a late-game , three-way branch quest. If the game has been saved after completing the sequence of events, it will no longer be possible to proceed through the game on that save file. The only options at that point are to either start the game over or to use an earlier save file to continue.

The situation is caused by performing the following sequence of events during a late-game quest in which the game reaches an obvious 3-way branching point:

1. At the beginning of the quest, go to Lanayru Desert to talk to plot-relevant character (you'll know who this is when you get there)

2. In the Lanayru Mine, speak with Golo the Goron. You have to speak with him the first time to progress.

3. Complete the plot-relevant character's quest.

^^^
This stuff is alright to do.

*DON'T DO THIS NEXT PART! IF YOU DO, BETTER PLAY THE SONG OF TIME!!!!*
Before doing the other two parts of the quest, speak with GOLO THE GORON.
At this point, the next two quests will no longer occur, making it impossible to continue.

Solutions:

• This issue WILL NOT OCCUR if the other two parts of the quest have already been collected before beating the Lanayru Quest. Talking to Golo in the Lanayru Caves will also NOT trigger this issue if the quests have been completed already.

• If the game has been saved after completing the sequence of events, it will no longer be possible to proceed through the game on that save file. The only options at that point are to either start the game over or to use an earlier save file to continue.

I wish I had a better answer, but I'm afraid there currently is no other fix available. I can assure, however, that we are documenting all feedback we receive on this issue. Thank you for your patience and support.

Sincerely,

Sharon Matheny


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 6, 2011)

People can bitch all they want... in a game this large theres bound to be bugs. Skyrim ways what up, you'll deal with me, but this games gonna get flamed by all the Nintendo haters? Thats fair.


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> People can bitch all they want... in a game this large theres bound to be bugs. Skyrim ways what up, you'll deal with me, but this games gonna get flamed by all the Nintendo haters? Thats fair.


You're forgetting Nintendo can't patch their games, unless you want to mail in your SD card like with Metroid.

Also who is 'flaming' in here?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> People can bitch all they want... in a game this large theres bound to be bugs. Skyrim ways what up, you'll deal with me, but this games gonna get flamed by all the Nintendo haters? Thats fair.


it shows bad quality control
when you release big name games like this and they all contain game breaking bugs and there is nothing you can do to fix them unlike every other system where patches can be deployed, and all nintendo has to say is deal with it


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 6, 2011)

anyone fancy a fix maker for save files?

get a save and copy it
get past the part with bug with a save
cause the bug and save
then upload both
compare save files
copy difference into patch

BAM!
people apply patch to save to progress


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> anyone fancy a fix maker for save files?
> 
> get a save and copy it
> get past the part with bug with a save
> ...


I doubt it would work.

When you reach a point in the game, you can do three things in a random order (or not with this bug). If you talk to someone before you do the other things, you're stuck and cannot continue. People past the bug point would've done these things beforehand so it would mean actually skipping points in the story if you have the bug and want to continue.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone fancy a fix maker for save files?
> ...



so you miss out on part of story
better than starting again

save file will only track which events have been triggered and not


----------



## nando (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > People can bitch all they want... in a game this large theres bound to be bugs. Skyrim ways what up, you'll deal with me, but this games gonna get flamed by all the Nintendo haters? Thats fair.
> ...




this. it's nintendo's prerogative that a game shouldn't have patches because it should be perfect out the gate. they are victims of their own philosophy.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 6, 2011)

maybe someone could make an ocarina code to trigger the missing event caused by the bug


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone fancy a fix maker for save files?
> ...



Youtube or someone makes a save right before hand and spreads it around. (which seems the better thing to do)


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Youtube or someone makes a save right before hand and spreads it around. (which seems the better thing to do)


Stop trying to justify Nintendos mistake - nobody should be forced to swap saves.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nintendo needs to realize that patches are essential. I support Nintendo when they pick gameplay over graphics because that's how a game should be, but not in this case. A patches system needs to happen, if not on Wii, atleast on WiiU.


----------



## emigre (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube or someone makes a save right before hand and spreads it around. (which seems the better thing to do)
> ...



In fairness its a decent solution to a problem which should never have existed.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube or someone makes a save right before hand and spreads it around. (which seems the better thing to do)
> ...


This isnt justifying the mistake, its helping those that have encountered it.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube or someone makes a save right before hand and spreads it around. (which seems the better thing to do)
> ...



I'm justifying nothing just offering solution ideas.

-edit-

I've been ninja'd!


----------



## Some1CP (Dec 6, 2011)

And then Nintendo is not going to fix that bug so easily, because the Wii dosn't have a "game patch/update" feature. Or does it ?


----------



## nl255 (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > People can bitch all they want... in a game this large theres bound to be bugs. Skyrim ways what up, you'll deal with me, but this games gonna get flamed by all the Nintendo haters? Thats fair.
> ...



Actually, Nintendo can't even do that.  When you mail in your card they replace that save with a generic one that is in roughly the same spot.  There is a very good chance you will be missing some stuff like energy tanks and missile expansions.  You might as well just request a save in the forums or check the gamefaqs save section.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 6, 2011)

It's unfortunate that while games these days are increasing in game-play quality, quality of game testing has gone down. The ability to patch games is just making it worse because it means that company become mores lenient when a game is not quite stable.


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Dec 6, 2011)

If i'm not wrong, in this part of the game, Golo is located in the Mine Entrance, the first place you go when you visit lanayru... Who in the world will go all the way to the dragon and then back everything just to talk with him to see if he changes what he say? It's not a serious bug... and it need to be folowed exactly to be triggered, not serious.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 6, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> It's unfortunate that while games these days are increasing in game-play quality, quality of game testing has gone down. The ability to patch games is just making it worse because it means that company become mores lenient when a game is not quite stable.


I used to say the same, but honestly, most PS3 and Xbox 360 games don't have that many bugs. Some games do have a lot of bugs, but most have only a few minor ones that are solved pretty fast.

This bug wouldn't be hard to fix with a patch. If this was a PS3 or Xbox 360 game, it wouldn't be a huge issue at all. But now, some gamers are going to be really frustrated.

I know Nintendo offered replacement discs with the Super Paper Mario issue. I'm not sure what they'll be doing in this case. I don't think the Twilight Princess bug ever got fixed.


----------



## junkerde (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah, idk why skyward sword was so hyped up 10/10 anyways. crap like this happens.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 6, 2011)

d00dleFace said:


> And then Nintendo is not going to fix that bug so easily, because the Wii dosn't have a "game patch/update" feature. Or does it ?


they will release a new bug fixed version just like they did with Twilight Princess v1.02 (fixed the bug, blocked the twilight hack and added the missing languages to the ntsc version)


----------



## Clarky (Dec 6, 2011)

still suprised me that the game leaked about 2 weeks before its release and nobody found the bug then? still gives people excuses to bitch


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

clarky said:


> still suprised me that the game leaked about 2 weeks before its release and nobody found the bug then? still gives people excuses to bitch


because not everyone pirates.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2011)

clarky said:


> still suprised me that the game leaked about 2 weeks before its release and nobody found the bug then? still gives people excuses to bitch


Why does that surprise you? You have to do unnecessary, out of the way, what seems to be pointless things in a specific order which no one would do on purpose in order to crash the game. I agree that there will be people who will start bitching about how Nintendo is bad at everything they do (speaking of which, where's Guild?) but you can't help that, everyone is a little biased against something (especially in the gaming world).


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 6, 2011)

VashTS said:


> that would be awesome if the goron installed the hbc by accident.








No seriously.... 


Anyhow, what is the reason the game actually messes up when you talk to that goron?
I guess we can say because it's a big game, we should not go to hard on Nintendo.
I know there are other big titles, but those most of the time need you to do a quest or level in a specific order.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > People can bitch all they want... in a game this large theres bound to be bugs. Skyrim ways what up, you'll deal with me, but this games gonna get flamed by all the Nintendo haters? Thats fair.
> ...


Well with the 3DS, they're finally able to patch games so that's not a problem anymore.



Joe88 said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > People can bitch all they want... in a game this large theres bound to be bugs. Skyrim ways what up, you'll deal with me, but this games gonna get flamed by all the Nintendo haters? Thats fair.
> ...


Because an 100+ hour 3D game is supposed to be flawless and bug-free.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, if Call of Duty for Wii can download patches, I don't see why this can't.


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Why does that surprise you? You have to do unnecessary, out of the way, what seems to be pointless things in a specific order which no one would do on purpose in order to crash the game.


Did you even read the thread?





> *DON'T DO THIS NEXT PART! IF YOU DO, BETTER PLAY THE SONG OF TIME!!!!*
> Before doing the other two parts of the quest, speak with GOLO THE GORON.
> At this point, the next two quests will no longer occur, making it impossible to continue.


That's all you have to do. If you speak to him first and not last, your game is broke.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that surprise you? You have to do unnecessary, out of the way, what seems to be pointless things in a specific order which no one would do on purpose in order to crash the game.
> ...



Do you even know where he is? The beginning of the mine, across the god damn map. No one in there right mind would ever go there while doing these quests and if they did than they deserve a stupidity medal.

EDIT: And not only that, but you have to speak to him before you speak to him the time you quoted.


----------



## prowler (Dec 6, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Do you even know where he is? The beginning of the mine, across the god damn map. No one in there right mind would ever go there while doing these quests and if they did than they deserve a stupidity medal.


Waaat.
You can do these in any order (or not thanks to the bug), it doesn't mean they're stupid if they do one thing first instead of something else. Points for trying to call anyone who encountered this bug stupid though


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know where he is? The beginning of the mine, across the god damn map. No one in there right mind would ever go there while doing these quests and if they did than they deserve a stupidity medal.
> ...


I think he's trying to say that you talk to the guy before getting the option to do these quests, which then require you to traverse across a large map and, after starting the quests, the player would have no logical reason at any point to want to run all the way back to the guy to talk to him during the quests.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know where he is? The beginning of the mine, across the god damn map. No one in there right mind would ever go there while doing these quests and if they did than they deserve a stupidity medal.
> ...


AaronUzumaki  'd me, but he's right. That is what I was saying.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I'm not that far yet, but at least I know not to do the Thunder Dragon quest until the end.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Easy...

The alphabetic order:

1) Faron
2) Eldin
3) Lanyaru.

I felt like it made perfect sense to go in that order anyway.

Thanks to someone else from gonintendo.com


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2011)

RockmanForte said:


> Easy...
> 
> The alphabetic order:
> 
> ...


It would be in alphabetic order if you did Eldin --> Faron --> Lanaryu


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oops.. Sorry about that.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 7, 2011)

I went to Lanayru first since I went to what ever was closer after talking to the whale, glad I didnt have this problem and I just beat the game today!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, i posted this to warn people about the bug so they dont get trapped. Not to flame N.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> It's unfortunate that while games these days are increasing in game-play quality, quality of game testing has gone down. The ability to patch games is just making it worse because it means that company become mores lenient when a game is not quite stable.



I wouldn't say that the quality of play testing has necessarily gone down; I think the issue is that games have become so large that it is impossible to find every bug. 

That's (normally) not a big issue now because there are online infrastructures in place so that companies can fix these mistakes as soon as they are discovered. However, Nintendo doesn't have that, so these normally manageable issues are much more serious.

With the Wii U, Nintendo is going to devote a lot of work into setting up a functional and user friendly online infrastructure or face the possibility of these unforeseen bugs getting worse.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 7, 2011)

I was inclined (at that part of skyward sword) to go to the Thunder dragon first, but for whatever reason (or more likely dumb luck) I redecided to go to the Forest place first. I don't know why, maybe it was my intuition. 
Good find though, will help those who haven't finished yet to not trigger the bug.


----------



## nl255 (Dec 7, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Actually, there is a logical reason.  First you talk to the guy to get the quest.  After doing so you realize you need to stock up on supplies so you warp out of the dungeon (most Zeldas have a way to warp to the exit of a dungeon quickly).  After stocking up on potions and crap you re-enter the dungeon and start with the first person you see who triggers the bug.


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 7, 2011)

nl255 said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...



You do realize that still wouldnt give you a reason to talk to him right?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 7, 2011)

Zantigo said:


> nl255 said:
> 
> 
> > AaronUzumaki said:
> ...


You do realize that we do not need a specific reason for doing anything in a videogame?
Was there ever any reason for anyone to try and press select while changing screens in Link's Awakening?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 7, 2011)

nl255 said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


You do realize that as soon as you start the Thunder Dragon dungeon there is a warp point RIGHT THERE. Meaning no one in there right mind WOULD WARP TO THE VERY START OF THE MAP. So you sir, are just a bit wrong a lot. Even if you didn't warp there, why in the flying hell would you warp ACROSS THE MAP when there are various, closer warp points you could freely use? Your logic is flawed and anyone who would do this is either bad at the game or simply stupid.

EDIT: You seem to think the guy we're talking about is in a dungeon. No, he is in the beginning of the area you enter in order to get to the dungeon. Again I will say, only an idiot would warp to the area where the Goron is to trigger this glitch.


----------



## Clarky (Dec 7, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > still suprised me that the game leaked about 2 weeks before its release and nobody found the bug then? still gives people excuses to bitch
> ...



just does is all, seeing how many puzzles and people managing to complete the game before release date you might have thought someone could have stumpled on the bug is all. I agree on the fact you do have to go out your way to find it but when you see games like say Skyrim which seems to be a whole bundle of small bugs and glitches this one on Skyward Sword doesn't seem all too bad


----------



## Qtis (Dec 7, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> -snip-
> 
> You do realize that as soon as you start the Thunder Dragon dungeon there is a warp point RIGHT THERE. Meaning no one in there right mind WOULD WARP TO THE VERY START OF THE MAP. So you sir, are just a bit wrong a lot. Even if you didn't warp there, why in the flying hell would you warp ACROSS THE MAP when there are various, closer warp points you could freely use? Your logic is flawed and anyone who would do this is either bad at the game or simply stupid.
> 
> EDIT: You seem to think the guy we're talking about is in a dungeon. No, he is in the beginning of the area you enter in order to get to the dungeon. Again I will say, only an idiot would warp to the area where the Goron is to trigger this glitch.



There are quite a few Zelda games in where I've been stuck at a certain spot (especially when I was young). This doesn't mean that I wouldn't go back to another place to see if there is some help somewhere. This would mean that I'm an idiot since if I didn't know what to do next. Not reading walkthroughs could affect the gameplay for some (especially if people want to see what happens after some event is triggered). Thus saying only an idiot would trigger the bug is a bit naive, when it honestly is possible by accident. Also especially younger people may have no idea what the next part of the game is and just roam around. Every Zelda player =/= very knowledgable, all knowing regarding to Zelda -person.

I don't see the problem with Nintendo releasing a buggy game, I see the problem in that they have no means of patching it (apparently). In comparison, Bethesda is notorious for releasing a game with a buggy engine (Fallout 3, New Vegas, Oblivion, Skyrim, you name it), but they have a remote possibility of making a fix (though sometimes this possibility isn't used). Thus not having a 100% perfect game at launch isn't as big a problem as it is for Nintendo.

EDIT: Also being bad at a game is in no way an excuse for causing someone to lose all progress they've made so far.. Imagine all the newcomers to any multiplayer game in existence. :I


----------



## fst312 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > Easy...
> ...



not up to this point of the game yet but i'm going to follow this solution just to avoid this bug.

EDIT
how far into to the game is this bug i only finished the first dungeon yeah i'm taking my time with this game,also i don't always find have time to play.


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> You do realize that as soon as you start the Thunder Dragon dungeon there is a warp point RIGHT THERE. Meaning no one in there right mind WOULD WARP TO THE VERY START OF THE MAP. So you sir, are just a bit wrong a lot. Even if you didn't warp there, why in the flying hell would you warp ACROSS THE MAP when there are various, closer warp points you could freely use? Your logic is flawed and anyone who would do this is either bad at the game or simply stupid.
> 
> EDIT: You seem to think the guy we're talking about is in a dungeon. No, he is in the beginning of the area you enter in order to get to the dungeon. Again I will say, only an idiot would warp to the area where the Goron is to trigger this glitch.


So going back to retrace your steps and to see if you've missed anything is idiotic? The fuck you saying

Edit: On the first dungeon/area I wanted to see if I missed anything - which I did - so I went to the start and back to the dungeon again, does this make me an idiot?


----------



## VashTS (Dec 7, 2011)

you can probably fix this with an ocarina cheat if you mess it up somehow.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Use the spoiler tag for those who *HAVEN'T* played the game. There I fixed it. Kthxbai.


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2011)

the_randomizer said:


> Use the spoiler tag for those who *HAVEN'T* played the game. There I fixed it. Kthxbai.


It doesn't have any spoilers? I'm not up that bit yet and I don't feel like I've been spoiled.
It only names places and a person, how picky can you get? It's more spoilerrific in the OP.


----------



## tueidj (Dec 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> they will release a new bug fixed version just like they did with Twilight Princess v1.02 (fixed the bug, blocked the twilight hack and added the missing languages to the ntsc version)


The twilight hack was never blocked by the game, in fact it was released after the fixed version was published and contained specific code to work with it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 15, 2011)

Or just do the first 2 parts before the 3rd part of the quest, problem. It puzzle me why anyone would do the last part first.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that as soon as you start the Thunder Dragon dungeon there is a warp point RIGHT THERE. Meaning no one in there right mind WOULD WARP TO THE VERY START OF THE MAP. So you sir, are just a bit wrong a lot. Even if you didn't warp there, why in the flying hell would you warp ACROSS THE MAP when there are various, closer warp points you could freely use? Your logic is flawed and anyone who would do this is either bad at the game or simply stupid.
> ...



Because this seems to have come up again and I never actually read this post, I'm gonna reply to this fucker.

This would be the...3rd time you come across this area. If you haven't combed over it already, then why do it the 3rd time you're there? Not only that but the map is huge, bigger than the first dungeon/area. WAY bigger than the first dungeon/area.

EDIT: By the time I finished doing whatever here for a third time I HATED sand and the mere thought of sand. ...Fucking Sand...


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Dec 15, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> srly again?
> you would think they learned after twilight princess


ikr? It is disappointing to hear that this is happening again.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Because this seems to have come up again and I never actually read this post, I'm gonna reply to this fucker.
> 
> This would be the...3rd time you come across this area. If you haven't combed over it already, then why do it the 3rd time you're there? Not only that but the map is huge, bigger than the first dungeon/area. WAY bigger than the first dungeon/area.
> 
> EDIT: By the time I finished doing whatever here for a third time I HATED sand and the mere thought of sand. ...Fucking Sand...


this fucker? haha oh wow.

Also, people check for dialogue changes too after some important event, this would be one of them. I'm still laughing at that you think people are stupid for coming across this bug.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> this fucker? haha oh wow.
> 
> Also, people check for dialogue changes too after some important event, this would be one of them. I'm still laughing at that you think people are stupid for coming across this bug.


This fucker as in this post, you are not said fucker. Haha.

I still believe anyone who comes across this bug as stupid because the amount of time it would take to activate it is rather large and anyone who is willing to do the steps required to activate said bug (without knowing about it) has a problem.


----------



## bassd00d (Dec 16, 2011)

I encountered the bug, and I am far from stupid. I did the thunder dragon first and warped out. I decided to look for goddess cubes and started at the beginning of that level and talked to the goron just to see if he said anything new (I like to be thorough when I play). Next thing you know, I'm spending over an hour looking for the next dragon. I checked online, and next thing you know, I find out I won't be able to go any further. Thankfully, someone did make an Ocarina code and I was able to fix my save. Took hours of searching to find the fix though.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > this fucker? haha oh wow.
> ...


I still believe anyone who comes back to a forum thread to flame people who play the game in a different way that he does has a problem.


----------

